# Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

Welche Tiefe ist jetzt bei der kalten Jahreszeit Fang versprechent am Tag.Und wo giebt es gute Fanggründe (wo der STEINBUTT zu hause ist)???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

eigentlich sagt der nahme schon alles.als köder versuche sandspierlinge zu bekommen.dann eine seekarte und los gehts.


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Ich dachte so Fehmarn  und Puttgarden die Ecke???Wo bekomme ich den ne Seekarte her?? Danke im vorraus schon mal!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

in maritime geschäfte und dann fisch soll es puttgarden geben.platten im sund


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

danke für deine gut Hilfe,fahre nähmlich wenn das Wetter stimmt nächste Woche das erste mal raus miten Boot!!


----------



## MefoProf (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Moin,

Seekarten gibt es hier:

http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Danke Für den link!!!Wenn ihr noch gute Stellen wisst dan würde ich mich freuen!!


----------



## Dorsch_killer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Ich hab vor der Fehmarnsund brücke(aber auf der Großenbrode seite genau wenn es um die Kurve geht in richtung Fehmarnsund brücke) letzen sommer an die 30 Butts an einem tag dort gefanGen mit 3 leuten vom boot aus ca 100 vom Ufa aus enfernt dazu kahmen noch ädliche dorsch und wittlinge alles mit blei harken und watti!


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Das hört sich doch gut an!!!Also der butt(StruffButt )läuft auf jeden fall dort???Jetzt ist es ja kälter die stehen bestimmt im tiefen ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> ...alles mit blei harken und watti!


 
...hab das jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen, kann mir jemand die Technik mit den Harken mal näher bringen :q:q:q


----------



## Dorsch_killer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

also ich habe boot dort oben und daher bin ich meinst nur immer sommer ich habe leieder kp wo sie bei diesen Temperaturen stehen aber im sommer habe ich sie immer auf 8-12 metern gefangen und keine kleine.

wenn man von großenbrode aus richtung Fehmarnsund will musst du genau wenn es links um die kurve geht bleiben da ist nur sand als untergrund und wirst ein anch dem anderen fangen


----------



## Dorsch_killer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Ganz normal ein laufblei oder das blei auf einen wirbel anbrigen Butt Harken und wattwurm drann und runter damit


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



Dorsch_killer schrieb:


> Butt Harken


 
...aber wo bekomm ich die Dinger? :q


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Mensch das hört sich ja Klasse an!!!Also werde ich es den dort mal probieren!!Und da hatte ihr ja aufen Foto richtig guten Erfolg !!Hoffe es klappt auch nächste Woche,Jetzt sind die platten auch richtig gut im Futter!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab das jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen, kann mir jemand die Technik mit den Harken mal näher bringen :q:q:q





MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...aber wo bekomm ich die Dinger? :q



Sei doch ruhig Du Schandmaul  Ich bieg' mich schon fast weg vor lachen... |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Ich glaube Harken gibts im Gartenmarkt 


Aber zurück zum Thema :m

Platten vom Boot?
Vor der Westmole in Puttgarden geht eigentlich immer was. 
Wie schon gesagt, im Sund an der Brücke und vor den 3 Hotelhochhäusern in Burgtiefe, da findest auch eine schöne große Sandbank.

Speziell Steinbutt kommt ab und an mal einer vor Marienleuchte raus, für Steinbutt solltest den reinen Sandgrund dann aber meiden!


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

kennst du dort möglichkeiten das boot zu wasser zu lassen(Slip Anlage)die kostenlos ist!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Gibt eine "Slippe" in Puttgarden... ob die allerdings benutzbar ist, ist von der Tagesform der Ostsee abhängig...

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66123&page=2&highlight=puttgarden+slipanlage
Sieht momentan wohl nicht so doll aus...


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Will auch nächste Woche erst los!!Mal schauen aub das Wetter mitmacht??ist ja auch ein kleines Boot von 4 Meter Länge!Danke trotzdem nochmal!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Ja,
will auch Butt fangen mit Harken 100m von Ufa!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ufa_(Stadt)

Mannomann, wenn ihr auch so manövriert, mach ich mir echt Sorgen |bigeyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Das könnte rechtschreibmäßig mein neuer Lieblingsthread werden |supergri

Chris, vielleicht hätten wir auch mal mit Harken fischen sollen...vielleicht wären die ganzen Merline dann mal hängen geblieben? |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

nichts für ungut, aber jungs lest eure beiträge nochmal durch bevor ihr sie abschickt! ich hau mich hier echt weg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

ist doch lustig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Wenn hier so viele mit Harken angeln, dann gehen doch bestimmt auch Rechen??? |licht Oder???#c

So dürfte doch die Bißausbeute wesentlich höher sein, weil vielmehr Watties draufpassen...:m

Nur wie kriegt man den Rechen ausgeworfen?

Und was für'n Vorfach nehm ich da am Besten???


Fragen über Fragen!|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nur wie kriegt man den Rechen ausgeworfen?
> 
> 
> Bitte helft mir



Fahr ins nächste Rechenzentrum. Da wird Dir geholfen.


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Welche Tiefen sind die Butts zu bekommen jetzt vom Boot??


----------



## micha_2 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

habt ihr in der neuen rute&rolle den beitrag von thomas fischer gelesen? plattenangeln mit pose. er hat mir davon schon schon im august erzählt das das gute erfolge bringt u riesig spass machen soll. werd es im nächsten jahr unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

hab ich früher als wurzelzwerg in hvide sande im hafen gemacht. wollte eigentlich aale fangen. der absolute hammer! macht megaspaß!


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

dann wered ich es mal ausprobieren mit der Pose!!!Danke noch mal Jungs!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Nabernd
Danke erstmal für die Tips #6 mit solo Butt-Harke kann man, denke ich, ganz schön Strecke machen 
Ich zieh aber das nächste mal lieber mit Pose und Harke auf Laichmerlin los :vik:   

Gruß Chris


----------



## sandro82 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Ja werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren mit der Pose!!!


----------



## Bier (30. November 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...hab das jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen, kann mir jemand die Technik mit den Harken mal näher bringen :q:q:q




beliebt ists übrigens auch mit "hacken". fische hacken! 

Haken leude, es heisst Haken


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



Bier schrieb:


> beliebt ists übrigens auch mit "hacken". fische hacken!
> 
> Haken leude, es heisst Haken


 
...da wird ja der Butt in der Pfanne verrückt , wer fischt den heute noch mit Haken, is doch 'n alter Hut  
wie Dirk schon erwähnt hat, kommen jetzt mehr und mehr Japanische High-Tech Vorfächer mit Rechen ins Land |rolleyes is klar #6man kann natürlich noch mehr Wattis aufziehen als auf handelsübliche Harken |bigeyes


----------



## sandro82 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Aber echt!!!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Aber echt!!!!!



Das musste echt mal gesagt werden #6


----------



## baltic25 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Hier kann man was lernen...hab mir direkt mal nen Rechen gekauft...nur ich habe Probleme beim Auswerfen...gibts dafür auch Impact-Shields mit mehrern einhängern.;+..vieleicht kann ja jemand helfen:vik::m


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hier kann man was lernen...hab mir direkt mal nen Rechen gekauft...nur ich habe Probleme beim Auswerfen...gibts dafür auch Impact-Shields mit mehrern einhängern.;+..vieleicht kann ja jemand helfen:vik::m



Jop...
sehen so aus |rolleyes
da kannst du harken und rechen einhängen :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo Fange ich am besten Butt ohne Echolot in der ostsee????*

Moin, da sich zum Thema niemand mehr äußern mag mach ich mal zu hier. #h


----------

